# 13 GLI vs 13 Civic Si



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

So here it goes... I'm considering the 13 GLI vs. the 13 Civic Si...seriously. I've driven both and liked the ride, acceleration, comfort in both. They both meet my needs, 4 door for three kids, good MPG, each is fun to drive... 
In my opinion, the major differences are: 
1) packaging - fit and finish, interior, etc. 
2) turbo vs NA - pros/cons 
3) cost - is the GLI worth the premium? 
4) tuning/upgrades - not planned, but worth considering 

I've also looked hard at the Mazdaspeed3 and the Focus ST (haven't driven the Focus yet) but both seemed a bit too intense for my needs. Don't get me wrong, both would be CRAZY FUN, but a little overkill at first glance. 

Thoughts? 
J


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

both seem to be fine cars 

are you leasing ? 

what are the warranty yrs ? (if you're leasing it prob won't matter) 

but if you will own the car long term or maybe pass down to your oldest kid, which are is more *reliable *and *fuel efficient* and *safe *?


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've been looking at the 2013 SI very seriously lately as well. Gas mileage and the cost of maintenance is my biggest concern. I'll be trading in or selling my 2004 Audi A6 so the payment won't be all that bad either way.


----------



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

CRacer21 said:


> I've been looking at the 2013 SI very seriously lately as well. Gas mileage and the cost of maintenance is my biggest concern. I'll be trading in or selling my 2004 Audi A6 so the payment won't be all that bad either way.


 So whats your purchase criteria? Obviously, the VW is a more polished product, has higher quality materials, etc. but the Civic has been significantly improved, and now it has some torque. I'm not too worried about maint costs with either, Honda = uber-reliable, VW has a great 3/36 warranty, I'm more concerned with driving/vehicle enjoyment. 
As much as I want to get the most bang for my buck, I also want a car that rewards me with a pleasant/exciting/enjoyable ride each time I drive. That's what I got out of my 06GLI.


----------



## CobraKing (Feb 15, 2010)

OP, go with the Si if you intend on keeping the car long term. Easier and cheaper to maintain in the long run. Should hold better resale value too.


----------



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

CobraKing said:


> OP, go with the Si if you intend on keeping the car long term. Easier and cheaper to maintain in the long run. Should hold better resale value too.


 Why do you say that? I would have kept my 06 GLI if the mech at the dealership hadn't screwed up the engine. If I were to get another GLI, I'd just include an extended warranty.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

jthewood said:


> So whats your purchase criteria? Obviously, the VW is a more polished product, has higher quality materials, etc. but the Civic has been significantly improved, and now it has some torque. I'm not too worried about maint costs with either, Honda = uber-reliable, VW has a great 3/36 warranty, I'm more concerned with driving/vehicle enjoyment.
> As much as I want to get the most bang for my buck, I also want a car that rewards me with a pleasant/exciting/enjoyable ride each time I drive. That's what I got out of my 06GLI.


 The VW is definitely more polished but I really miss having a Honda DD. I also have a '99 Civic hatchback as a long term project. It might just come down to something trivial as the standard moon roof that the SI has. To get a moon roof in the GLI it will cost another 4K. I really should drive both of them.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

Both Honda and VW have a great 3/36k, whichever occurs first, New Vehicle Limited Warranty. 

I think what people are getting at regarding future maintenance is that it's not cheap to maintain a VW after the Carefree Maintenance is over. If you're even considering the GLI with a DSG, you're looking at a $1000+ maintenance at 40k miles. 

For reliability => I suggest the Civic 
For fun -> I suggest the GLI 

Overall, the GLI is a better car to drive, and you'll have more room for your kids. I don't know how old they are, but having three car seats in the back seat isn't what I would call "easy" in either car. If the kids are older, it's certainly doable in the VW. The Civic would be too small, I think.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Knight2000 said:


> Both Honda and VW have a great 3/36k, whichever occurs first, New Vehicle Limited Warranty.
> 
> I think what people are getting at regarding future maintenance is that it's not cheap to maintain a VW after the Carefree Maintenance is over. If you're even considering the GLI with a DSG, you're looking at a $1000+ maintenance at 40k miles.


 Audi's are bad. I just spent nearly 5 grand in maintenance and tires. The turbo's are next at 3 grand easily. :banghead: Until I hit the lotto I would rather be in a Honda.


----------



## jthewood (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to agree with you both (Knight and CRacer) in regards to the maintenance costs. My 06 GLI wasn't cheap to maintain and I hadn't even considered the turbo for long-term maintenance. That said, my GLI was the only car I've kept more than a couple of years, and eventually, the cost of maintaining a car becomes much cheaper than buying a new on every few years (not that ill admit that to my wife)!  
So, the question still remains.... 

Funny that my decision was between the SAME two cars back in 06. I went with the GLI for build quality and better overall driving experience. For me, the most important consideration is the driving experience...to enjoy the car as much as possible. This means more than horsepower, brand, style, accessories, etc. As long as the car is fun to drive, I'll be happy.


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

jthewood said:


> I have to agree with you both (Knight and CRacer) in regards to the maintenance costs. My 06 GLI wasn't cheap to maintain and I hadn't even considered the turbo for long-term maintenance. That said, my GLI was the only car I've kept more than a couple of years, and eventually, the cost of maintaining a car becomes much cheaper than buying a new on every few years (not that ill admit that to my wife)!
> So, the question still remains....
> 
> Funny that my decision was between the SAME two cars back in 06. I went with the GLI for build quality and better overall driving experience. For me, the most important consideration is the driving experience...to enjoy the car as much as possible. This means more than horsepower, brand, style, accessories, etc. As long as the car is fun to drive, I'll be happy.


 
In my opinion, the better-driving car in this case is the GLI. But you'll spend less on the Si for maintenance. 

I'll leave it at that. ;-)


----------



## Gabe__ (Nov 21, 2012)

Vtec go bwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:vampire:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Gabe__ said:


> Vtec go bwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:vampire:


Technically it would be I-VTEC Go Bwahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Honda will cause you way less stress, GLI will be a nicer, more upscale car to drive. Civic has a slight edge in acceleration and cornering. I'd go for the GLI if you plan on doing tons of highway driving though, as Civics aren't very refined and to put it straight forward, kind of suck on the highway.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Si>GLI all day every day. 
On the old (FA5) Si there were problems with third gear grinding. Some people found it so terrible they got rid of their cars. I dont think this problem affects later cars (Note that most Si's did not grind 3rd though most felt "notchy" when cold).
The si has terrible steering feel, at least when compared to the GLI.
The Si has a MUCH better gearbox and clutch. Mmmmmm
Will most likely be more reliable
Definitely cheaper maintenance

The only advantage I can see to the GLI is if you prefer a more "solid" feeling to your car. Youve driven both so I think you know what I mean... the Civic feels, flimsy?


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

*VW*

GLI better in every category... and if you get bored there is always APR tuning...


----------



## lxgin (Apr 12, 2013)

MK5golf said:


> Si>GLI all day every day.
> On the old (FA5) Si there were problems with third gear grinding. Some people found it so terrible they got rid of their cars. I dont think this problem affects later cars (Note that most Si's did not grind 3rd though most felt "notchy" when cold).
> The si has terrible steering feel, at least when compared to the GLI.
> The Si has a MUCH better gearbox and clutch. Mmmmmm
> ...


The grinding of the Si is often due to not fully engaging the clutch.

Steering on the 2013 have been improved over the '12. It may not be as good as the GLI (I haven't driven a 2013 GLI), but it's nothing horrible.


----------



## bbosss (Mar 26, 2013)

I would choose:

the SI for resale value and lower maintenance cost(if you keep cars longer than 5 years).

the GLI for everything else.


----------



## forumname (Aug 30, 2008)

It depends on how much you like your hearing. Hondas have horrible interior noise and the interiors themselves are terrible.

In terms of cost, just look at the overall cost of ownership. The up front cost doesn't really matter too much. In terms of upgrades, a turbo engine is going to offer you some easy ways to add horsepower with little loss of most anything.


----------



## Kostaspato21 (Feb 23, 2012)

jthewood said:


> So here it goes... I'm considering the 13 GLI vs. the 13 Civic Si...seriously. I've driven both and liked the ride, acceleration, comfort in both. They both meet my needs, 4 door for three kids, good MPG, each is fun to drive...
> In my opinion, the major differences are:
> 1) packaging - fit and finish, interior, etc.
> 2) turbo vs NA - pros/cons
> ...


you want something special get the Gil you want something bland and not out off the ordinary stay with the civic


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Kostaspato21 said:


> you want something special get the Gil you want something bland and not out off the ordinary stay with the civic


 How is a GLI special? :facepalm: A badge or two and maybe wheels.


----------



## hifichip76 (Sep 18, 2012)

The only lemon I've had so far was my 2007 Civic Si. I loved it except for the oil leak and transmission problems that kept me at the dealers constantly until I got rid of it. It was my fourth and final Honda.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

CRacer21 said:


> How is a GLI special? :facepalm: A badge or two and maybe wheels.


Actually the GLI is a pretty big upgrade over a 2.5 Jetta.

IRS
Nice Flat Bottom Steering Wheel
Upgraded Soft Touch Dash
2.0T
XDS
etc etc etc

OP,

If you are asking this question go with the Honda.

It seems that the NVH levels of the Civic aren't bothersome to you.

I myself am pretty sensitive to these things and would prefer the GLI due to this.

Other than that the Honda is better around town and has an amazing shifter and is lighter on its feet. :thumbup:


----------



## GoLowDrew (Jun 6, 2003)

Can any of you comment on the aftermarket support for both?

Yes, both have a long history of aftermarket support (in the past). But is the Gen 9 Civic "welcomed" by the aftermarket industry?

Would your answer change if one was to keep these cars 20 years from now?


----------



## .Alex (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd say go test drive a Focus ST and then decide. IMO it's the best bang for the buck car in this price range. The only issue is the back seat is pretty cramped.

Between the Si and the GLI it's a tough choice. I'd have to give the edge to the Si simply because out of warranty VWs scare me.


----------

